

Silic: A shirt that cleans itself - geekam
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/741186545/a-shirt-that-cleans-itself

======
minako
Serious question: did you check what would happen if you put one of these
t-shirts on fire?

Once you know the results, they can be an additional marketing point or a flaw
which should definitely be fixed.

------
bearcatfish
What is meant by 150 degree sphere? The picture indicates it's the angle
between two tangents, but what is the significance of those particular
tangents?

------
guidopallemans
But what if it starts smelling? can you wash it?

~~~
innguest
"[...] our shirts are fully machine and hand washable. They will retain their
properties up to 80 wash cycles."

My question is the opposite. Why would I wash it if it's self-cleaning?
Smelling comes from sweat bacteria; if sweat doesn't stick to the material
then it should never get smelly. Obviously I misunderstand key aspects of this
whole thing.

~~~
pacaro
The need to wash may be purely psychological.

some people who want the fabric of their jeans to age and wear in a specific
way, don't wash them, but instead manage odour causing bacteria by
periodically freezing their jeans.

